# Can someone please help with my malamute!



## zane213 (May 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post, sorry it's so long.

I recently rescued an Alaskan Malamute from a puppy mill. That being said, this is not my first malamute. I had a malamute for 12 years growing up. I also have two mutts, one 9, one 7. The dog I rescued is almost 2, she has not been fixed as they were planning on breeding her, I do plan on having her fixed but more on that later. She has been an outside dog all her life, and I do not believe she has had the attention she deserves. I knew going into this she would be pretty well set in her way, but I also know any dog can be trained. I'm willing to do whatever I can to ensure the rest of her life is a happy one. She is a sweet dog, and I love her to death.

Now, on to the problems. I can't seem to motivate her to listen. She doesn't respond to treats, or affection overtly. She love to be around people, but she has a spot in the living room and will leave it for nothing, except to got outside and eliminate, in which I have to take her out she won't go out on her own. On the flip side, she doesn't has accidents in the house, which I though she would.

I can't walk her. I put the leash on her everyday and let her drag it around, she's weary of it but does o.k. As soon as one picks up the lead, she lays right down and won't move. Subsequently, if you touch her collar she lays right down, also making it difficult to train her. She also seems to be a little hand shy, unless she's in her spot.

I try to keep her in my room at night, I have a crate for her. I leave the door to the crate open while I home and have her food and water in the crate, trying to get her used to the crate. At night she whines and howls and paces and I can't get her to calm down. I'm trying out the comfort zone with D.A.P. right now and it has help a little, but if she hears anyone move around the house she goes right back to whining.

On top of it all, we think she may be pregnant, get back to her being fixed. Everyone says the same thing, take her to the vet, which I plan on doing, but getting an Alaskan Malamute to do anything they don't want to do is hard enough then add the hand shyness, leash fright, and car fright, I think you see where I'm going here.

If anyone has any advice it will be greatly appreciated, I just want her to have a full and happy life filled with walks and parks and things that run away. I feel like she's missing out on life and she's missed so much already. I should probably be said that I've only had her for a week, maybe I'm pushing to hard?

Thank to everyone, and love your dog.

Shawn


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd call my vet and ask for some sedatives. Slip them in her food, wait for her to get groggy, then rush her to the vet for an emergency spay if she may be pregnant. 

How long has she been with you?

What treats have you tried getting her to eat, and have you tried using toy motivation?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd get her to the vet and if needed get an emergency spay. Get a friend to help carry her to the car if you have to. Or try luring her with pieces of hot dog/chicken (no bones), or hamburger. How did you get her to your house? Many dogs love going for rides...once you get her near the car, she might jump in (Make sure you have her on a leash and with a collar she can't slip out of).


----------



## zane213 (May 15, 2010)

I have had her for a week. Unfortunatly, her first time in a car was the one that took her from her home, and was a 2 1/2 hour drive, which I'm sure was pretty tramatic for her. To get her in the house I had to open the car door then sit on the ground out of site until she climbed out on her own enough to close the door behind her. Then, we brought out my other two dogs and they showed her it was o.k. to go in house. The whole thing took about an hour. Once in the house it took her a while to calm down enough to start exploring. She loves rawhide, but only on her on time. I've tried everything from milkbones to real meat. She like meat but not enough to motivate her. After she earns a piece or two she loses interest, its the strangest thing I've ever seen. Just today I found these veggie based treats that she seems to go bannanas for, which I find odd, but hey. if it works it fine by me. Time will tell. I was told they couldn't tell if a dog was pregnant until after 20 days of being tied. Is this true? Is the to late for and emergency spay? Thanks for your help, anymore help is appreciated. Will update as more info. comes to light.

Shawn


----------



## zane213 (May 15, 2010)

sorry... also on the treat note. She doesn't play with toys, she doesn't seem to have a high prey drive (unless it's an actual animal). She likes to run around the yard at 400 MPH, and she just started play wrestling a bit. I know some people say not to let your dogs rough house, but I like it, it's one of the things I love about Mals.

Shawn


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

If its only been a week she is still very much adjusting. I would focus more on routine daily life and lots of loving for now. Get her to the vet for a check up & schedule the spaying but other than that, for now, just focus on her being comfortable in her own element then expand her world, too much at once would overwhelm a human let alone a dog.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

zane213 said:


> sorry... also on the treat note. She doesn't play with toys, she doesn't seem to have a high prey drive (unless it's an actual animal). She likes to run around the yard at 400 MPH, and she just started play wrestling a bit. I know some people say not to let your dogs rough house, but I like it, it's one of the things I love about Mals.
> 
> Shawn


I LOVE when our dogs play & the running is GREAT for her. We take ours out to our yard (its unfenced but 2.5acres) and run them a few times a day. It is a highlight to watch them run then wrestle. As long as the dogs are taught limits when wrestling I'm all for it!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

If you've only had her a week then she's definitely still adjusting. I'd let her go for a while and let her fit in before you try pressuring her into conforming and doing things you want. You'd be surprised how much dogs can come out of their shell.

I don't know how long it takes to tell if a dog is pregnant, but if you schedule the spay, you'll never have to find out.


----------



## zane213 (May 15, 2010)

I want to say thank you to everyone for there help. Tomorrow Tikaani is going to the vet. She's been doing very well the past few days. She stop whining and howling at night, when i have her in my room with me she listens quite well, anywhere else in the house is a different story but I geuss that will come with time. She no longer loves the veggie treats, but found a squeaky stuffed fish she like quite a lot. My parents are on vacation so I've had to crate her last night and tonight. Last night she escaped the crate, tonight I put an extra lock so she can't, but I'm really afraid she will try again and hurt herself. Soon enough she will come with me to work, I wanted to give her more time to adjust. Needless to say I will be leaving work early. Again thanks everyone.

Shawn


----------

